# Dwarf Fortress Succession Fort - Setting up the game (PLAYERS NEEDED)



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Sep 28, 2012)

*Dwarf Fortress Succession Fort - Terrorsplattered (PLAYERS NEEDED)*

Original post*

This is a DF succession game, using darklord92's 'the Vilous mod'.
*
Whomever has played Dwarf Fortress has likely heard of the legendary tale of Boatmurdered: The tale of the many dwarves who bravely fought an endless wave murderous elephants and channelled the very blood of the earth  for their cause, in a time before dwarven engineering allowed anyone to dig downwards deeper into the earth. (I.E.: A bunch of lunatics made an awesome fort and made it into an awesome tale, with it making elephants memetically deadly creatures and possibly creating one of the most famous instances of a 'fuck the world' lever back in the days when DF was still 2D, as in lacking z-levels.) The unninitiated can check out the tale of Boatmurdered here.

Either way, I need more brave men and women to take turns running the fort (preferably not into the ground).
This is the second succession fort I'm running, the first being on Bay 12's forums, though that one quickly fell apart due to a number of problems with players either not starting their turns or just going far over their time limit. With any luck we'll be able to play this one to the very end.

We'll be using version 0.34.11, since at the time of writing it's still the most recent one. Should another version come out (though we'd probably have to wait a year for that), we'll have to see if it'll utterly break the mod. If it doesn't, then we'll use that version.
*
Rules:*

Each player's turn will consist of a single in-game year. The moment you see the words "Spring has arrived!" your turn is over. Save it, zip it, and get it to the next player, preferably with the DFFD. Players should post the link to the save file in the forum for posterity and so that people can grab the save files in case the next turn makes the fort unplayable. 
Each player also gets ten days to play their turn from start to end. If you run out of time, the next player will have the option to take your turn as well as theirs. If a player doesn't start at all, they're just skipped over. 
Each player gets two days from the end of the previous player's turn to announce that they are going to play their turn. Otherwise their turn will be *immediately skipped*. 
The only utility allowed for use is DwarfTherapist. 
Players are not allowed to make the fortress unplayable for the next player. (E.G.: Flooding the fortress with water, flooding the fortress with magma, digging into the circus without a proper military, collapsing the fort, digging into the circus, flooding it with magma and water and then collapsing the fort over it in an attempt to seal it again) Dick moves like building a lever that will render the fortress unplayable and not labeling it with a note will also be seriously frowned upon. 

*Players:*

Kyiarnu_Anullo - Chef/Farmer 
Ikidarsha - Warrior boss (Said he will possibly join in the original post) 
Lycaon.DC (Showed his support in the original post) 
Smelge 
Scow2 
you? 




Don't want to play a turn? Then why not give one of the brave fools working in the fortress a name? Keep up with YOUR sergal, and hope that they don't die too quickly. Or at the very least that their death is amusing.
*Current Population *(Named - Unnamed - Dead)*:*



"Smelge" Rezoxtuz - Commander 
"Cyanide" Ugneralur - Surgeon 
"Lycaon" Adoteza - Peasant 
"Grumpy Fucker" Estukebonuso - Sergal Pup 
+82 Unnamed Sergals 



"Joka" Guzodubas - Fighter (Died in battle) 
"Kyiarnu" Naspdoxrebrok - Chef (Died from being sent into battle) 
"Ikidarsha" Duzoozugesp - Deathsmith 
"Oly" Ezazul - Carpenter 
+more sergal corpses than I can be bothered to count 
 

*To be named* (Pending - Done)*:*


Oly - Carpenter(Starting seven) 
Ikidarsha - Squad captain(Starting seven) 
Joka - Fighter(M) 
Mokoth - Fighter(M) 
Cyanide - Any profession(M) 
 


*Turns: *( Complete - Skipped - In progress - Pending )

*IT BEGINS* 1 
Kyiarnu_Anullo 1 
Lycaon.DC's reign of terror 1 
 
Ikidarsha's salvage operation  1 
 
Smelge f*cking murders everyone 1 2 and first death of the fort History is changed 
 
Scow2


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes. I tried my own a few months back, but most people aren't interested.

I'm in.


----------



## Oly (Sep 28, 2012)

If I wasn't a total nub at DF I might sign on x3


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Sep 28, 2012)

Well Smelge has been added to the list of players. And Oly if you want to get dorfed/sergaled rather than sign up for a turn, that can be arranged. XD Just provide a name and profession.


----------



## Oly (Sep 28, 2012)

What like, just have a character in the game that's 'me'? Sure why not, Oly Offcourse, and professionnnn hummm... carpenter maybe? x3


----------



## Scow2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sign me up, and hope I don't wipe everything. i want to try this. I've got a bit of experience with the game.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 29, 2012)

From previous forts I've run, it's best if a succession is started in an area with hostile creatures. If everything leaves you alone, it gets boring fast, and the population growth screws up the framerates for players with slower computers.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Sep 29, 2012)

So Scow2 has joined the game, and should I take Smelge's post as a vote for the second scenario? Because that seems to be the most !!fun!!.


----------



## Scow2 (Sep 30, 2012)

If we do the second scenario... I'll have to learn Sergals, and hope that the fort has enough turtling ability to let me get situated before I'm overrun by zombies on my first day of playing. But I could use the experience.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Sep 30, 2012)

Scow2 said:


> If we do the second scenario... I'll have to learn Sergals, and hope that the fort has enough turtling ability to let me get situated before I'm overrun by zombies on my first day of playing. But I could use the experience.



Considering that you'll likely be playing the fifth year, there will (hopefully) already/still be a well-defended fort built by the time your turn comes up.
However I still want to get one more player before we start, but if no one shows up within the next few days, I'll probably just start it up and hope that more people show up.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 3, 2012)

*Dwarf Fortress Succession Fort - Terrorsplattered (PLAYERS NEEDED)*

Sorry for bumping my thread like this.*

1st Granite, 51
In the Jungle of Carnage**
*
"So remind me again what in Uma Barbthunder's name we're doing?"
"Still can't wrap your head around all this bullshit?"
"Nope."
"Me neither. Well, our 'most gracious' Empress, Xoslon Blackshadow had a nightmare-"
"Prophetic vision."
*pause*"Whatever. A 'Prophetic vision' about undead hordes descending upon the world from the north and destroying civilization as we know it. So utterly scared was she of this nightmar-"
"_Prophetic vision._"
"You keep telling yourself that, you purring maggot suckling..."
"What?"
"Just mumbling, sir. Anyway, our most beautiful Empress saw fit to call forth an army of her mightiest soldiers to embark on a journey to the north to fend off the undead menace. Of course by 'an army' I mean 'seven', and by 'her mightiest soldiers' I obviously mean 'the random jackholes populating her kingdom'."



"Which would be us."
"Now you're catching on."
"And all this because the Empress had a night-"
"*PROPHETIC. VISION.*"
*pause*"And this place we're going to?"



"We're appearantly stationed right on the border between The Jungle of Carnage and The Worried Barbs, which if I recall from the history records leaves us right next door to the Forest Titan Duspbu Ivyclamns, the submerged something or other."
"Submerged Squid of Berries."
"It's an almost cuddly title for the monster that killed 29 Nevreans. And to think, we're going to be neighbours and everything."
"There have been reports of the undead around these parts, and it's to the north of the kingdom, which is why the Empress believes that the undead scourge will emerge from this very spot."
"So seven of us, with only one of us appearing to have more than the usual combat training are being sent to what is apparently the most horrid place in the world, all because the Empress had a-"
"*IT WAS A PROPHETIC FUCKING VISION AND IF YOU LOT DON'T SHUT YOUR GOG-DAMNED MOUTHES ABOUT IT, I WILL PERSONALLY SHUT THEM FOR YOU! PERMANENTLY!*"
*Shudders*"I was going to say 'prophetic vision'."
"What are we bringing along anyway? I'm getting kind of hungry."
"Why only the most delectable and flavorful of foods and drinks. Only the finest for those who would defend our fair kingdom."
"Really?!"
"Nope. Hope you like swamp whiskey and rhesus macaque intestines."
"Well here we are! We shall eke out an existence for ourselves and the coming reinforcements, and stand our ground against the undead hordes in the name of the Empress! I hereby call this bastion of hope for the sergal race '*Terrorsplattered*'!"
"You're joking, right?"
"Nope! GET TO WORK!"
"Shun and Nung give us courage and strength..."
"We're all going to die."
​ 


And thus the madness begins. I generated this world not too long ago, and it was just too perfect to pass up. Now I had to switch the turn order a bit because Iki said he'd probably have trouble playing the second turn, but I'm already going to start things up with my turn.

If anyone wants to join in, or name one of the sergals, do please say so!

Edit: Alright, so it turns out that I CAN'T change the thread title by editing my opening post after all. I'm slightly disappointed by this discovery.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 4, 2012)

*Dwarf Fortress Succession Fort - Terrorsplattered (PLAYERS NEEDED)*

Turn one



> Journal of "Kyiarnu" Jackalfern
> 
> 1st Granite 51
> So here we are, to defend the kingdom from the undead menace.
> ...



So that's my turn, finished rather quickly.
And here's the savefile: http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=7001

Now if I had to give some words of advice for the next player it would be these:
-Stay away from the mountains
-Trade for an anvil once the trader actually gets his ass over to the Depot along with some rope for more traction benches
-Start up the metalsmithing industry
-Stay away from the mountains
-Keep setting up the minecart hauling routes to get the stone and ore over to the workshops
-Get Ikidarsha's squad geared up and get more soldiers to fight

Anyway, I'm going to notify Lycaon.DC that his turn is up.


----------



## Scow2 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Dwarf Fortress Succession Fort - Terrorsplattered (PLAYERS NEEDED)*

Well, I'll be waiting for my turn, until then, I'll have to think of a way to get 'in-character' as something.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 4, 2012)

Why are we not naming characters after ourselves?


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 4, 2012)

Lycaon.DC responded to me and said he'll be playing his turn and should finish quickly. Then again it's just the second year of the fort. I don't think we should run into too much trouble. I only wish there were more players.

Edit: And if you want to get a character named after yourself, just say so. Or do it yourselves on your turn.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 4, 2012)

Kyiarnu_Anullo said:


> Edit: And if you want to get a character named after yourself, just say so. Or do it yourselves on your turn.



How am I supposed to accidentally get other players murdered if we're not named? The grudges you get when someone else has an accident are fantastic.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 4, 2012)

Something tells me that once your turn comes there's going to be a large number of named sergals either running around or pushing up daisies.


----------



## Scow2 (Oct 8, 2012)

What's going on here?


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 8, 2012)

Still waiting for Lycaon.DC to finish his turn and post. He still has time, though.


----------



## LycaonDC (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, I just finished my turn, and.....it was a disaster. There was so much going on that I actually missed the start of spring, and my save is on the 19th of Granite.


> 14th Slate, 52
> I don't know who appointed Dubas Smazdat to be our broker, but he's going to be fired shortly after. When you are "on break" for the entirety of the trading season, you don't get to call yourself a broker.
> 
> Unfortunately, no-body else can do the job. If only the fortress wasn't running so low on workers, I'd have already executed him.
> ...


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 14, 2012)

LycaonDC said:


> TLDR; Shit has hit the fan



And tragically as much as I'd like to call the next player to see if he can salvage this situation, I cannot because YOU DIDN'T LEAVE A LINK TO THE SAVEFILE.

Oh hell, this is Crewtowns all over again.

Edit: Oh wait, you sent it to me via notes. Even though I asked to have the link posted on the thread.    https://dl.dropbox.com/u/91028760/region1.rar

This just bodes brilliantly for everyone involved.

Edit the second: Iki will be starting his turn as well.


----------



## Ikidarsha (Oct 18, 2012)

My god that was one hell of a rollercoaster, things went from bad to worse at first but it's been salvaged and in a working-ish state now.



> 23rd Granite 53
> 
> Everything was going fine till today! Me and the scouts were always training, making the best of the sub-standard equipment we had till our friends in the Mechanicus Workshops could get the industry up and running. Sure we had a bit of problem last year but Brother Oxtuz Egogespon has shown great promise! Then I recieved word from the Administratum that I was to commandeer and take martial control of the outpost. What in the Empresh's holy name have they been doing! Our battle brothers are not stationed ready to deep strike, our perimeter is unsecured, the piles of corpses have shown that our enemies were indeed bald and foolish and that we died that day and not in glory! I will not stand for this! This place should have been a fine outpost, glimmering beacon of the Empresh's light! Now look at it.....There is a lot of work to do here but with the Empresh on my side we shall prevail, we are her spess mehreens and we shall triumph!
> 
> ...



But yeah theres been a loooot of deaths but I got everyone ultimately buried, floodgates for fresh water, military up and running, walls finished and a proper if temporary entrance and finally teh hospital working. People don't seem to be doing any industry currently, seem to like storing things a lot currently which I don't know why. Probably from all the undead I kept killing and the remains from the god knows how many goblin ambushes.

And heres the save file: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36626488/region1.zip


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 18, 2012)

Ikidarsha said:


> The fort was saved!



I have to say, having watched you play the turn, there were times where I thought that the game was going to end right there. Anyway, I sent a message to Smelge to let him know his turn is up.


----------



## Ikidarsha (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't remind me! First everything was looking good then that bloody tantrum spiral fecked everything royally. I'm amazed things started leveling out after the ambushes.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 18, 2012)

Well Smelge just told me he will be playing his turn. Let's just hope that it goes well.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 19, 2012)

This game has changed since the last time I played it. Also, I accidentally killed about 15 sergals. But it's ok, they were probably going to die soon anyway.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd like a Sergal named after me, please. This is incredibly amusing so far, I do hope it continues!


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 19, 2012)

I can see that this is just going swimmingly. And Cyanide_tiger, you might want to specify a profession or at the very least a gender.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 19, 2012)

Kyiarnu_Anullo said:


> I can see that this is just going swimmingly. And Cyanide_tiger, you might want to specify a profession or at the very least a gender.



Ah, didn't realize we were supposed to specify that. I suppose male, and I really don't care about the profession. I have no doubt that my Sergal will provide some entertainment, regardless of what he does. Though whoever names him can drop the "_tiger" part of my name off of it.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I added Cyanide to the naming list, so it would be up to Smelge to name one of the sergals after him.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been in this fortress now for several years, and yet nobody knew my name. It seems when bedrooms were being assigned, nobody bothered to give me one. I provide the meat for this fortress, for I am a butcher, I deserve some fucking recognition. So I went to shout at the bookkeeper.

Turns out I don't exist. My name is not on the records, so I changed that. All the recognition and power I could ever want, and all I had to do was wave my cleaver at some people.

So now I'm in charge, and I figured I should actually have a look around to see what I now own. And boy is it a complete shithole. I was barely out of the bookkeepers when some twat from the Kings Court was pestering me about trade agreements. I had no fucking clue what he wanted, so I told him to piss off and bring me back some lovely herbal tea. Haven't had it in years. He asked if I was sure there wasn't anything else I needed, for example, other drinks? Anvils? Supplies?

Hell no, I want herbal tea, now fuck off.

My first impressions of the place is an undefendable crapshoot. I told our two miners to stop whining about the ever-present clouds of infernal ash and dig a moat in the main accessway. This then had a bridge built over it and was connected to the river. The junior miner, Dubas Rekxe promptly gets stuck in the pit. Ebonuso Smo attempts a rescue and lets Dubas out, however Ebonuso then falls in the hole he just dug, breaks both his legs and gets swept under the bridge where he is not seen again.

5th Slate: 29 migrants arrive. First bridge test occurs. 27 migrants make it in to the fort, 2 migrants discover why you don't enter a fort while I'm pulling levers.

10th Slate: Xoslon decides to go mental, and takes craftshop.

14th slate: Lycaon is now walking around the fortress complaining of hunger. There's food everywhere, but he doesn't seem to want any of it.

15th slate: Someone finds a dead kitten with half of it's body missing. Lycaon is now suspiciously not hungry.

19th Slate: Xoslon creates Nukobust, a siltstone mug worth 52800. How fucking useless can you get? Come visit TerrorSplattered, we have an expensive mug and some earrings.
Someone also reports Ebonuso as missing. Guess they haven't spotted the bloated corpse under the bridge.

21st Slate: Shigu Xesroradal is in the weapon stockpile when she clutches her stomach, bends over and fires out a baby. It lands harmlessly in a pile of swords. We breed 'em tough down these parts.

23rd Slate: We have too many animals in this dump. So, as the fortresses most enthusaiastic butcher, I have decided to slaughter them all for their meats. EVERYTHING SHALL DIE

25th Slate: A minor administrative error was found today. At some point, a young feral sergal named Kozlulebonuso was listed as a stray animal on the fortress records. Being listed as a stray animal means she was on the list of animals to be slaughtered for their meat, so it was lucky that someone spotted the error before we slaughtered her too, because it would have been terrible to find out after I'd killed her.

This whole error means a huge pile of paperwork, which is effort, so I slaughtered her anyway and had her meat designated for delicious Sergal Meat Pies.

11 Felsite: Duzo Moxnoges has a baby boy. To celebrate we all have a party. The pies tasted great.

14th Felsite: Elven caravan spotted, so we start taking all the goods out to the depot.

15th Felsite: Talyxian caravan spotted as well!

20th Felsite: Those pointy eared fucks didn't bring any herbal tea. I selected all the cool shit we could do with in the fort, but the racist cockends turned their noses up at half of it and acted offended. Guess we won't trade after all.

Then one of the guards screamed "AMBUSH!". The Talyxian caravan had been trailed. Our single squad of soldiers rshed out to assist the caravan, because I have no idea who the Talyxians are, so would like to see one at least before I murder it and turn it into decoration in my apartment.

22nd Felsite: We're now up to 3 raiding parties of goblins attacking. The fight is going pretty well and there's only been 6 fatalities on our side. I've told the cooks to warm up the ovens.

23rd Felsite: The returning heroes march back to the fortress, covered in blood, wounded but happy to have beaten their foes. To celebrate, they murder the Elven traders on the way in.

TO BE CONTINUED

Cyanide and the other guy have been named now.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 21, 2012)

Smelge said:


> BUTCHER MURDER KILL and maybe rape if we have the time.



I think I'm going to end up giving every turn some sort of cuddly nickname.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2012)

11 Hematite: Found caverns

13 Hematite: Xoslon Sostounnoto murdered by goblin thief

20 hematite: Work begins on special project.

26 Hematite: 6 Migrants arrive. Got plans for them. Population now 80

4 malachite: Trader gets his face kicked off by a zombie goat. Guess that means no herbal tea next year.

16th malachite: building work slows down as more than half the workforce trap themselves on top of a wall.

1st Galena: Shigu Mezdigram goes all moody and grabs a crafters workshop

4th Galena: A goblin steals young Oxtuz Mukoteko. She's gone to a better place. That better place is anywhere that isn't this fortress.

10th Galena: Shigu creates some shitty siltstone figurine of Xoslon Blackshadow. no idea who the fuck he is.

11th Galena: Motherfucker. Siege.

12th Galena: Everyone is got inside, with the mmilitary taking up the rear, however the goblins are too close to the entrance and the drawbridge is raised, flicking Oxtuz Egogespon into the moat below, breaking his arm and drowning him.

5th Sandstone: Started building a trap tunnel to encourage invaders to come inside. They get bored and leave in the meantime. Oh well.

2nd Timber: A load of stuff happened, I think a few people died. I hear the screams from the wilderness outside as sergals are chased to their deaths by zombie creatures. Who gives a shit though? My project is complete and completely fucking awesome. So awesome I christened it with a party.

19th Timber: Nevrean traders arrive. So do goblins. Everyone rushes in to the fortress. One goblin tries to follow, and gets turned into a fine paste by the army.

1st Moonstone: Goblin ambush is neutralised with the loss of only one sergal. The fallen hero will always be remembered, or he would be if I could be bothered to find out who he was.

2nd Moonstone: Lycaon goes all moody.

4th Moonstone: Lycaon wants cloth. Piss. This may not go too well.

13th Opal: Defence system is now completed. Next time attackers appear, simply close the main door, and pull the lever next to the winding tunnel. Once they're all inside, pull the lever a second time and leave them to it.

20th Opal: Lycaon goes mental.

21st Opal: Lycaon attacks one of our pikemen, breaking her arm. A peasant runs in to help, but Lycaon punches him so hard his heart explodes. The rest of the military arrive a deal with lycaon by braining him and smashing him so hard the lower corridor is littered with his teeth. Victory!

16th Obsidian: INVASION! We've prepared for this! Everyone get inside now!

17th Obsidian: The drawbridge has been raised. Everyone is now inside and safe.

18th Obsidian: Wait, there's a small sergal sat outside trying to get back in! Lower the bridge, let her back in!

19th Obsidian: The drawbridge has stopped working! It's stuck down!

20th Obsidian: The halls are painted red with blood. Nobody is left alive.


Yeah, that went tits up right at the end, I suspect that counts as fucking the fort up, so I've restarted winter and will conclude this tomorrow.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 26, 2012)

Smelge said:


> BLOOD DEATH LOLEMPRESHWHO'STHAT DESTRUCTION also the fort died.



Jeeze, that was quick. I was hoping that at least we'd let all the players get a turn before the fortress fell. But if you can complete the year with the fort still standing by sunday, then we can let Scow2 get a turn.

P.S.: Xoslon BlackShadow is your civ's Empress. And by the introductory post I wrote, the one who sent the starting seven and all of those migrants to their deaths.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2012)

I have no idea what happened. I opened the drawbridge to let one guy in, it went down, I saw the  goblins charging in so I ordered it pulled again and it wouldn't go back up. Toggled it a few times and no response at all, it just randomly broke and let all the goblins in. And the burrow is just inside the gates so that there's always someone to hit the lever. Annoying. But I've savescummed back to the start of winter.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll try and complete this tomorrow. Got held up due to a broken wrist.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I'll try and complete this tomorrow. Got held up due to a broken wrist.



Damn. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 28, 2012)

25th Moonstone: Sux Angoshigu has a child. Population now 85.
13th Opal: Defence tunnel completed. I decide to link up a second pressure plate for redundancy.
15th Opal: Nerugsp Emxunespon decides to test out the working defence tunnel by standing under a bridge 
he is linking to a pressure plate. He si obliterated out of existence. Maybe we don't need a second trigger after all.
17th Moonstone: There appears to be a rotting corpse on the stairs. Nobody wants to go near it to throw it on the rubbish heap.
19th Moonstone: One of the sergal cubs is feeling depressed. Two of his siblings recently died. To help him get through these difficult times, I've accorded him a nickname.
So everyone be nice to Grumpy Fucker Estukebonuso.
13th Obsidian: SIEGE! Oh, wait, I'd already got everyone inside, and the trap tunnel is working perfectly. Have fun with this one, fuckers.
15th Obsidian: Cock it. There are 104 invaders. They walked straight into the trap tunnel and destroyed the splattering bridge. A lot of them got right through the maze, but I closed the end bridges in time and now have 64 goblins 
and jabberers trapped in there. I have no fucking idea what to do with them.
21st Obsidian: I have a plan - dig an escape tunnel for the invaders to get through. Rather than having a constantly moving splatting bridge, have one that is always up and uses a lever to splat. This way I can stop it being
destroyed.
1st Granite: Spring is here, fuck this shit, someone else can solve this problem. The levers for the trap tunnel are by the entrance to it. The third one will be for the bridge under construction. 
Front door lever is near the entrance to my private rooms.

Whoever is up next is going to have to deal with the corridor full of enemies, as well as about a third of the siege still wandering around outside.

File is here: http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=7082


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> 104 motherfucking gobbos



what.



Smelge said:


> 64 goblins and jabberers trapped in the trap tunnel



what.



Smelge said:


> a third of the siege still wandering around outside.



*WHAT.*


----------



## Smelge (Oct 28, 2012)

Have fun with that.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 28, 2012)

So I updated the first post and notified Scow2. I actually checked out the save to update things, and I can't see Mokoth's name anywhere so either something REALLY weird happened or you never did name a sergal after him. Either way, I've stopped trying to count the dead sergals.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 31, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaand Scow2 isn't responding. We really need more players over here.


----------



## ChaosKnight666 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Dwarf Fortress Succession Fort - Terrorsplattered (PLAYERS NEEDED)*

I just stumbled across this thread, so I'm not sure if it is still active. Anyway, if it is, I'd like to take a whack at running the fort. A few questions though-                                         1.) What version of    DF are you using?                                                                                                                                                                                                 2.) Can you shorten my name to ChaosKnight?                                                                                                                                                                                    3.) Can I be a heavily armored (and by "heavily", I mean "covered from head to toe made with the strongest metals available at the moment" Swordsman (What did you expect? I'm a frikkin' knight!!!) serving as a Guard for the Most High (Those mushrooms do funny things to people!!!), but also be a Mechanic in my off seasons?


----------

